# probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de



## NetSheriff (4 Januar 2006)

Landgericht Hamburg erlässt Einstweilige Verfügungen

Eine Viertelmillion Euro oder zwei Jahre Ordnungshaft drohen netzwelt-Chef bei Zuwiderhandlung. Widersprüche der Redaktion sind in Vorbereitung.

Vorgeschichte: Füllhorn voller Dubiositäten
Zwei in Justiz- und Verbraucherschutzkreisen einschlägig bekannte Unternehmen haben kurz vor Jahresende per Einstweiliger Verfügung Einfluss auf die Veröffentlichungen der netzwelt genommen. Sowohl die Hochheimer newadmedia des Brian C. als auch das von dem Wiener Valentin F. betriebene firstload erwirkten entsprechende Beschlüsse beim Hamburger Landgericht.

Beide Unternehmen waren im Vorfeld vor allem bei netzwelt, aber auch in anderen Medien in die Kritik geraten: Die das Internetportal probino.de betreibende newadmedia durch das Stellen Hunderter von Rechnungen an Verbraucher - die ihrerseits fast allesamt einhellig behaupteten, dort nie etwas bestellt zu haben. Der Usenet-Zugangsanbieter firstload.de durch ähnliche Vorwürfe, neben dem Kritikpunkt, Kündigungen seiner Kunden schlichtweg ignoriert zu haben.

mehr: http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73315-probino-und-firstload-2500

Liebe Kolleginnen und Kollegen, hallo Jungs,
freut mich, Euch den DDOS-Angriff überstanden zu sehen. Der eine oder andere aus Eurer Mitte wird es bereits erfahren haben, doch aus gegebenem Anlass poste ich obige Infos noch einmal offiziell ins Forum - ohne dabei anderen zuvorkommen zu wollen... 

Viel Spaß bei der Diskussion. Bei Fragen stehe ich Euch unter [email protected] oder 0228-5554712 zur Verfügung. Für jegliche Art von Unterstützung oder Hilfe sind wir natürlich dankbar. 

Gruß und Hallali,

Alex
netzwelt


----------



## Stalker2002 (4 Januar 2006)

Bei Heise würde man dich jetzt vermutlich einen Helden schimpfen.  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=131833#131833

Viel Erfolg für dich und den Verbraucherschutz wünscht
L.


----------



## Wembley (4 Januar 2006)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Heise würde man dich jetzt vermutlich einen Helden schimpfen.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=131833#131833
> 
> Viel Erfolg für dich und den Verbraucherschutz wünscht
> L.



Wobei man sagen muss, dass jener Thread (immerhin lässt der Titel "Dialerwarnung in den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten" wenig Rückschlüsse auf oben genanntes Thema zu  ) ziemlich chaotisch verlaufen ist. 

Auch von mir alles Gute für die kommenden freundschaftlichen Begegnungen mit gewissen, eh schon bekannten Herren. Tja und  manchmal wird man sicher gewisse interessante Beobachtungen machen.  

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Januar 2006)

@ NetSheriff
Hast Du schon Reaktionen?


----------



## dvill (5 Januar 2006)

Hier gibt es auch Hintergrundinformationen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Januar 2006)

Ich wünsche Euch alles erdenklich Gute. Ohne einen ausreichenden (!) Wissensstand in der Sache zu haben, hoffe ich, dass alleine die Art und Weise, wie hier gegen den angesehenen investigativen Journalisten Alex Leinhos vorgegangen wird, zu heftiger Kritik der Internetgemeinde führt.

Falls es so sein sollte, wie es meinem Wissensstand entspricht, langt da eine Seite ganz tief in den Morast. Ohne Rücksicht auf die Fakten könnte es jedenfalls sein, dass bei der Aktion jemand im Morast versinkt. Derjenige, der ihn da wieder rausholt, ist spätestens dann wohl auch nicht mehr ganz sauber...
http://lanu.blogger.de/20051230/


----------



## A John (5 Januar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ....hoffe ich, dass alleine die Art und Weise, wie hier gegen den angesehenen investigativen Journalisten Alex Leinhos vorgegangen wird, zu heftiger Kritik der Internetgemeinde führt.


LG Hamburg, mal wieder.
Wenn jemand verhindern will, das die Medien über seine dunklen Machenschaften berichten, findet er im LG Hamburg einen zuverlässigen Erfüllungsgehilfen.
Das scheint sich im Abzockermilieu inzwischen herumgesprochen zu haben. Viele, denen die Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit ein Dorn im Auge ist,  zieht es zum klagen nach Hamburg. Dort werden die Maulkörbe anscheinend automatisch verhängt.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2006)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> LG Hamburg, mal wieder.


Ist mir auch gleich durch´s Hirn geschossen. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass der Anwalt in HH ansässig ist.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2006)

@reducal und A John

Ich würde gerne, aber zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wäre es unklug, sich in irgendeiner Weise über den Beschluss zu äußern. Daher seht mir bitte die Nicht-Abgabe jeglichen Kommentars nach...

@aka-aka und der Jurist

Danke für die Lorbeeren. Und nein, ich habe noch keine großartigen Neuigkeiten. Der mündliche Termin ist noch nicht anberaumt, doch unsere Beweis-Sicherung ist in vollem Gange. Viele Internet-Nutzer haben inzwischen Ihre Sympathie bekundet, viele Betroffene Ihre Mithilfe angekündigt. Aber um ehrlich zu sein: Wir hätten gerne noch mehr. Es steht für uns so viel auf dem Spiel. Arbeit, Geld, Prinzip. Es kann meines Erachtens einfach nicht sein, dass solche Menschen obsiegen. - Ich will versuchen, die Geschichte noch weiter zu verbreiten. Wo sind Heise und SPON, wenn man sie braucht?   Jeder, der uns helfen kann, ist mehr als willkommen.

Morgen ist ein erster Termin bezüglich einer anderen Presseveröffentlichung vor der gleichen Kammer - ich werde Euch schreiben, wie's ausgegangen ist.

Nochmals vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung!

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Januar 2006)

@ Alex

Danke für die Info. Ich zähle da auf Antispam, weil dort eher die Betroffenen dieser "Geschäftsmodelle" anzutreffen sind.


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Januar 2006)

Hier hat sich noch eine  nette Diskussion bei Antispam ergeben, weshalb die Eidestattlichen Versicherungen neben Strafanzeigen wichtig sind.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (7 August 2006)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

No comment:



> 10 IN 325/06 : In dem Insolvenzantragsverfahren über das Vermögen des Mi***** Co*****, Wallauer Str. 9, 65239 Hochheim, Inhaber der Softwareberatungsfirma "New Ad Media", Wallauer Str. 9, 65239 Hochheim, ist am 04.08.2006 um 11:00 Uhr die vorläufige Verwaltung des Vermögens des Schuldners angeordnet worden. Verfügungen des Schuldners sind nur mit Zustimmung des vorläufigen Insolvenzverwalters wirksam. Zum vorläufigen Insolvenzverwalter ist Dipl.-Kfm. T.  I. Kanzlei .  + Partner, An der Welle 5, 60322 Frankfurt/M., Tel.: 069 / 97 99 53-0, Fax: 069 / 97 99 53-99 bestellt worden.
> 
> Amtsgericht Wiesbaden



_persönliche Daten gelöscht, auch Zitate fallen unter die NUB modaction _


----------



## dvill (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

Pressemitteilung 43/2008 der Verbraucherzentrale Hessen


> Verbraucher, die Rechnungen zum Beispiel für die
> Nutzung der Internetseiten www.gamesite.de, www.movieabo.de,
> www.probino.de, www.vinow.de, www.simsen.de bezahlt haben, haben
> nun die Chance ihr Geld zurück zu bekommen – meldet die Verbraucherzentrale
> ...


----------



## jupiter (11 Juli 2008)

*Firstload: ich will mein Geld zurück!!*

Hallo,

ich bin im Oktober 07 auf [noparse]www.firsload.de[/noparse] reingefallen.

Ich habe mich bei der Seite zu der 14-tägigen Gratis Test angemeldet. Ich habe rechtzeitig eine Kündigung geschrieben. Lief alles problemlos.

Aber auch in dieser Zeit hate ich auch Probleme mit alpahload.de.

Ich hatte vergessen, dass ich bereits bei Firstload gekündigt hatte. Ich war ein einem Tag so in Panik wegen den ganzen Sachen, dass ich mich in meinem Account bei firstload eingeloggt habe und die Kündigung mit Klick auf einem Butten wiederrufen habe. Erst danach wurde mir bewusst, dass ich die Kündigung zurückgenommen habe. An diesen Tage hatte ich eine Menge Probleme wegen alphaload und firsload.

Naja, fakt ist, dass ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt dieses tolle Forum noch nicht kannte und vor alle Gerichtsurteile.

Nachdem ich das gelesen habe, möchte ich euch Fragen ob ich mein Geld das ich an firstload überwiesen habe irgendwie zurück bekommen kann?

Denn diese Firmen Vertoßen ja gegen alle Gesetze die es gibt.


----------



## blowfish (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Firstload: ich will mein Geld zurück!!*



jupiter schrieb:


> Nachdem ich das gelesen habe, möchte ich euch Fragen ob ich mein Geld das ich an firstload überwiesen habe irgendwie zurück bekommen kann?



Das wirst du warscheinlich unter Lehrgeld ausbuchen können, denn was sie einmal haben, geben sie so schnell nicht wieder raus. 
Kannst es ja versuchen einzuklagen, kostet aber auch erst einmal dein Geld.


----------



## jupiter (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

Danke für die Antwort.

Aber glaubst du, dass ich es zurückbekommen kann wenn ich denen per E-Mail schreibe, dass ich das Geld den einklagen werden.

Das werde ich natürlich nicht machen.

Nachdem ich soviel über diese Anbieter gelesen habe, müsste doch eine Einschüchterung funktionieren, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## wahlhesse (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

Hallo,

die Einschüchterung funktioniert nur in eine Richtung. Die Möglichkeiten von reingefallenen "Kunden", zurück an ihr Geld zu kommen, sind sehr begrenzt.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## jupiter (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

Ok, aber danke für die Hilfe!

Ich werde es villeicht trotzdem versuchen, nur noch nicht jetzt weil mein Vertragsverhältnis zu denen noch bis zum 23.10.2008 gilt.


----------



## wahlhesse (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

Hallo,

ich hoffe nur dass Du aus der Geschichte etwas gelernt hast, und zwar nicht überall leichtfertig seine persönlichen Daten im Netz anzugeben!

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## jupiter (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

Natürlich, hab ich was gelernt. Darmals war mir noch nicht bewusst, dass es sowas gibt.

Ach ja: Bei Alphaload.de bin ich rausgekommen ohne auch nur 1 Cent zu zahlen.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*



jupiter schrieb:


> Ach ja: Bei Alphaload.de bin ich rausgekommen ohne auch nur 1 Cent zu zahlen.


Entgegen landläufiger Volksmeinung ist immer derjenige im Vorteil, *von* 
dem etwas gefordert wird. Der Fordernde hat die Beweislast.


----------



## jupiter (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Pressemitteilung 43/2008 der Verbraucherzentrale Hessen


 

Kann es sein, dass simsen.de und Firstload vom selben Anbieter VERIMOUNT FZE LLC stammen.

Ich habe mal in Google gesucht: VERIMOUNT FZE LLC - Google-Suche.

simsen.de - Nicht empfehlenswert

Wenn, dass so sein sollte kann ich das geld doch wieder zurückbekommen.
Ich beziehe mich damit auf der Verraucherzentrale Hessen.


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*



jupiter schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass simsen.de und Firstload vom selben Anbieter VERIMOUNT FZE LLC stammen.


Aber natürlich, das ist doch kein Geheimnis. Wenn es dir aber darum geht, dass simsen verwerflich war, dann kann man das nicht automatisch auf firstload projektieren. Allerdings ist im Ergebnis der Betrachtung beides nicht unbedingt das Gelbe vom Ei und wer früher mal bei simsen nicht zahlen wollte, kann heute (wie auch damals) auch bei firstload die Ruhestellung getrost ausnutzen, auch wenn da womöglich Sacheiben von diversen Inkasosozietäten eintrudeln sollten.


----------



## jupiter (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

Erstmal Dank für die viele Antworten!

Wie auch immer. Firstload hat mit "abgezockt" naja mein Fehler.

Mal versuchen ob ich das Geld wiederbekomme. Ich nerve die denn einfach ein bisschen mit Gerichtsurteilen, Klage etc.

Vielleicht passiert es ja, das die mir das Geld zurück überweisen???

Das ganze werde ich aber erst nach dem 23.10.08 machen, da ist der Vertrag gekündigt.


----------



## jupiter (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

So ich habe nicht mehr warten können. Also habe ich gestern eine Mail an Firsload geschrieben. Ich setze hier mal die Mail rein:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Ich muss Sie berichtigen, Sie habe mir für diesen Account genau 94,80 € vom meinem Konto gezogen.
> Ich habe grad in meinen Kontoauszügen nachgesehen und den Abgebuchten Betrag von Ihnen gefunden.
> ...


 
Mal sehen was passiert. Hört für mich im Moment so an als ob die das vergessen hätten. Naja, mal sehen.


----------



## jupiter (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

Nachmal das ganze.

So ich habe nicht mehr warten können. Also habe ich gestern eine Mail an Firsload geschrieben. Ich setze hier mal die Mail rein:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Im Oktober 2007 habe ich mich bei Ihnen zu der 14-tägigen Testphase angemeldet. Gekündigt habe ich fristgemäß, doch leider habe ich die Kündigung versehendlich widerrufen. Daraufhin habe ich den Betrag in Höhe von 94,80 € gezahlt.
> 
> ...



Antwort von Firsload. Heute bekommen:



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Ihr Account wurde wie auch von Ihnen beschrieben zu Ende der Vertragslaufzeit gekündigt und wird am 23.10.2008 deaktiviert, für diesen Account wurde kein Betrag von Ihrem Konto eingezogen.
> Bitte teilen Sie uns die entsprechende Buchungsnummer mit.
> ...


 
Meine Mail die ich an denen geschrieben habe:



> Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort auf mein Schreiben.
> 
> Ich muss Sie berichtigen, Sie habe mir für diesen Account genau 94,80 € vom meinem Konto gezogen.
> Ich habe grad in meinen Kontoauszügen nachgesehen und den Abgebuchten Betrag von Ihnen gefunden.
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

Weißt Du überhaupt noch was du alles tust?

Kündigen, widerrufen, nochmal kündigen ......

Erspare dir die unnötige Korrespondens. 
Wenn was abgebucht wurde, zurückbuchen und Ende.


----------



## jupiter (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

Lesen denn schreiben.

Ich habe geschrieben es wurde im Oktober 07 abgebucht. Das kann man nicht mehr so mal ebend zurückbuchen.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

Ich kann lesen. Du kannst dich aber nicht klar ausdrücken.



> Meine Mail die ich an denen geschrieben habe:


Was soll das heißen?


----------



## jupiter (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

Zugegeben klinkt etws doof.

Es heißt auf Deutsch, damit es jeder lesen kann
- Die Mail die ich an Firstload geschrieben habe. -


----------



## jupiter (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

Meine E-Mails poste ich hier lieber nicht mehr: TP: Gilt für E-Mails das Brief- und Fernmeldegeheimnis?


----------



## jupiter (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

Jetzt mal was anderes

Die von Firstload sagen, dass der Vertrag nach dem Fernabsatzgesetz gültig ist.

Das kann doch nicht sein, oder?

Siehe § 305c BGB.


----------



## wahlhesse (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

Die können viel erzählen ob das gültig wäre oder nicht. Aber vor Gericht haben sich diese Knaben bisher nie getraut. Daher sollte man sich um das Geschreibsel der Nutzlosanbieter keine Gedanken machen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## jupiter (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

Ich habe geschrieben, dass die mein Geld zurück überweisen sollen.

Wenn nicht, dann sollen die meine Mails nach dem Chef weiterleiten.

Bisher kam keine Reaktion.

Noch ne Frage:
Die haben gesagt das die Widerrufsbelehrung und die ABGs in einer seperaten Mail an mich geschickt worden sind als ich mich angemeldet habe. Machen die das?

Ich habe die Mails von Oktober ja nicht mehr.


----------



## oldgendarm (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

Hat denn jemand von FIRSTLOAD einen Mahnbescheid bekommen??
Habe von einem Incassobüro schon zwei sehr höfliche Erinnerungen bekommen, in denen nicht, wie sonst üblich, der Mahnbescheid oder ein Anwalt erwähnt wird.
Danke


----------



## Bambi (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

Woher kommt eigentlich die so oft geäußerte Angst vor Mahnbescheiden?
MfG
Bambi


----------



## oldgendarm (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

Es geht nicht um Angst, sondern nur um die Feststellung bzw. Recherche, wie weit FirstLoad geht. Hätten Sie schon Mahnbescheide und Zivilverfahren engestrengt, müsste ich auch damit rechnen.
Nur deshalb meine Anfrage ! DANKE


----------



## Marco001 (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

Hab gesehen, dass Gulli.com jetzt seit dem Besitzwechsel zu einem Österreicher (son Zufall aber auch...) ebenfalls extrem Werbung für Firstload macht. Genauso wie vorher der "alte" Gulli mit Usenext, allerdings ist es bei Firstload anscheinend Extremer.


----------



## jupiter (26 August 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

*Neues zu Firstload:*

Der Verein "Anti Piraterie" bereitet Klage gegen "Firstload" vor.

Der ganze Artikel: derStandard.at


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 August 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*



Marco001 schrieb:


> .....Besitzwechsel zu einem Österreicher....


Bleibt doch in der Familie. Die Geschäftsführung ging lediglich vom Sohn auf den Vater über.
Der Vater stellte sich übrigens bereits im seinerzeitigen Kassensturz-Bericht des Schweizer TV SR1 als Geschäftsführer von Verimount vor


----------



## Wembley (26 August 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Bleibt doch in der Familie. Die Geschäftsführung ging lediglich vom Sohn auf den Vater über.


Ich glaube Marco001 meinte mit dem Besitzerwechsel Gulli und nicht Verimount.

Apropos Werbung: Verimount macht derzeit in Wien sehr viel Offline-Werbung für ihr Firstload. Via teilweise aufreizenden Plakaten und auch Mädels in gelben Schläuchen, die den Leuten dieses Zeug andrehen wollen. Deswegen wird man auf die derzeit ein wenig aufmerksam.

Paradox: Man macht in Wien viel Werbung, aber das Servicecenter oder wie das heißt wurde vor kurzem von Wien weg nach Deutschland, genauer gesagt nach Vlotho verlegt. Warum wohl? 

Zumindest ein Postfach gibt es dort. Was dort sonst noch existiert oder nicht existiert, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 August 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*



Wembley schrieb:


> Paradox: Man macht in Wien viel Werbung, aber das Servicecenter oder wie das heißt wurde vor kurzem von Wien weg nach Deutschland, genauer gesagt nach Vlotho verlegt. Warum wohl?


Rieche ich da etwa ostwestfälischen Pferdemist???:scherzkeks:


----------



## Wembley (30 August 2008)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*



Wembley schrieb:


> Verimount macht derzeit in Wien sehr viel Offline-Werbung für ihr Firstload. Via teilweise aufreizenden Plakaten und auch *Mädels mit gelben Schläuchen, die den Leuten dieses Zeug andrehen wollen. *


So sehen die Mädels (oder deren "Uniform") aus, die durch die Wiener Straßen marschieren:
http://www.be24.at/media/BElogs/Medias/photo/10922/scalex/650

Was anderswo einen User zur Bemerkung veranlasste: "Ich dachte, die Kammerjäger trauen sich jetzt auf die Straße....."


----------



## dvill (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

Wiesbadener Kurier · Die Fallensteller sollen auf die Anklagebank - Die Staatsanwaltschaft nennt die Internet-Angebote der früheren Hochheimer Firma New Ad Media Betrug


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat nach einem überaus aufwändigen Ermittlungsverfahren Anklage erhoben gegen B. und M. C. aus Hochheim. Der jetzt 23-jährige Sohn B. gilt als Drahtzieher eines groß angelegten Internet-Betrugs, ihm werden 1 638 Fälle des Versuchs und 66 vollendete Fälle vorgeworfen. Seinem Vater wird Beihilfe vorgeworfen.


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

...das finde ich i. O., wenngleich sich die StA Wiesbaden doch recht viel Zeit genommen hat. Aber das war wohl auch nötig um insbesondere dem Pokerfreund B. nachhaltig den Prozeß zu machen.

Signalweisend sei hier angemerkt, dass für eigentlich alle Verfahren in solchen Sachen gut 2-3 Jahre vorzumerken sind.


----------



## dvill (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

Gefallen kann jedenfalls





> Die Staatsanwaltschaft ist überzeugt: Drahtzieher B. C. habe nie die Absicht gehabt, die Verträge zu erfüllen.


Das trifft genau so auch auf andere zu, bei denen die Ermittlungen noch laufen.

Es gibt Forderungssteller, die vor Gericht keinen Grund für den Zahlungsanspruch nennen können, oder eine Inkassostelle, die auch mal Forderungen eintreiben will, zu der keine Firma aufzufinden ist.


----------



## webwatcher (7 Februar 2010)

*AW: probino und firstload: 250.000 Euro-Maulkorb für netzwelt.de*

Probino: Kein Anwalt unter dieser Nummer @ NETZWELT.de


----------

